# My new Santa Cruz V10 in Seabright Blue!



## JonasT (Apr 17, 2010)

Hi guys!

Her is my third V10 

Only change wil be a black Fox 40 2011 in june.
What you think about it...


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

are those DXR cranks?


----------



## JonasT (Apr 17, 2010)

It`s Shimano Saint without black finish.


----------



## Coopie (Dec 2, 2005)

baller!


----------



## DeanH (Jan 9, 2008)

apart from the brakes, it think its as good as it gets


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Sick :thumbsup:

When ya have some time let us know how those wheels go, I love my hand built jobs but might look at them for a spare to see how mine stack up sometime. cheers:thumbsup:


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

Very nice!
Not liking the polished saints, but hey, if you like them go shred em!


----------



## nightofthefleming (Jun 14, 2009)

what is that between your left grip and brake ?


----------



## fop1 (May 5, 2008)

a stopwatch maybe?


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

so sick. what kind of bars?


----------



## JonasT (Apr 17, 2010)

DMC Mototrainer. Check crc

Nuke Proof Warhead

Here its a film from today with the bike 

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/133265/


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Meh, I don't like the powder blue. White or Gun Metal Grey FTW.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

sweet ride


----------



## slothoncanvas (Mar 6, 2007)

Very nice man. Looks like it rips.


----------



## Cable0guy (Jun 19, 2007)

Always liked that color. :thumbsup:


----------

